# Apothacary Lady



## -Oy- (Oct 17, 2018)

On her way there.







In the shop


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 17, 2018)

Very nice photos. Is an apothecary lady the owner of a pharmacy? What country was this photo taken?


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks 

Yes it’s an old pharmacy at Blists Hill Victorian Village / Living Museum near Ironbridge - here in England.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2018)

Oh I couldn't figure out where it was taken ..I thought it must be a museum of some sort but what I didn't know... 

believe it or not , aside from the old fashioned clothing there's still apothecary type pharmacies in Southern Spain... ( or should I say Farmacia) ?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2018)

Wonderful photos of that lady, Oy. Could be a scene from a movie!


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks - it’s a great place for photography


----------

